# Too Many Singing Projects Too Little Time



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

Tomorrow starts a hectic rehearsal schedule for Handel's Messiah on top of 15 chorale compositions to memorize for an upcoming January Carnegie Hall benefit with extra rehearsals on top of it all, as well as the normal thanksgiving and Christmas chorale compositions which are about 25 total between the two that I have to learn as well, my head is spinning from thinking about it all. Not to mention working a regular job and working on looking for a performance dress for this upcoming benefit concert and only two and a half months to go before it all happens.


----------

